# Official version of the new SOL



## foha2012 (Sep 19, 2009)

DIAC has just released the official version of the new SOL:

http://www.comlaw.gov.au/ComLaw/legi...le/10026LI.pdf .

Schedule 1 is the current SOL valid till July 1st. 

Schedule 2 is for overseas students

Schedule 3 is the new SOL for offshore visa applicants. 

Schedule 4 is the list of occupations for 457 and 176 state sponsored visas.

The list contains the list of occupations, assessing authorities and points.

Cheers,

TAA


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

the link is not opening


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> the link is not opening


Anj try this http://http://www.comlaw.gov.au/ComLaw/legislation/LegislativeInstrument1.nsf/0/DA1BE00DC2F66895CA25774A0013D89E/$file/10026LI.pdf

ICT security specialist,Sysytem Administrator & Network Ananlyst is in Scedule 4, I am quite happy, atleast SMP applicants have the way though they are not in new SOL.

But confused how the current SS applicants can have new SMP to get priority as without CSL they will lose their priority, I read on one forum that one can Re-assess his ACS skills. But ACS has not yet announced any Concordance plan neither states have released their SMP lists so far, Are the States bound to include Scedule 4 professions in their SMP lists?

Any idea.

Thx!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

funny but this too says server not found


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

u mean one can convert from ss to smp if they are in CSL, but CSL isnt valid anymore.. but it sounds silly, how can they give priority to already priority cases.. what r they upto..


----------



## foha2012 (Sep 19, 2009)

if the link is not opening, try this ....


http://www.comlaw.gov.au/ComLaw/legislation/LegislativeInstrument1.nsf/0/DA1BE00DC2F66895CA25774A0013D89E/$file/10026LI.pdf

Cheers,

TAA


----------



## foha2012 (Sep 19, 2009)

Anjali,

I am done banging my head on the wall.. My SS application is with Victoria since March, if they reject me, I will look elsewhere... 

I have done some research and found out that Canada is very much easier nowadays.

Cheers,

TAA


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

jovi said:


> Anj try this http://http://www.comlaw.gov.au/ComLaw/legislation/LegislativeInstrument1.nsf/0/DA1BE00DC2F66895CA25774A0013D89E/$file/10026LI.pdf
> 
> ICT security specialist,Sysytem Administrator & Network Ananlyst is in Scedule 4, I am quite happy, atleast SMP applicants have the way though they are not in new SOL.
> 
> ...



those link are not opening


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks, it worked, but why cant i understand anything in the first few pages..


----------



## foha2012 (Sep 19, 2009)

era7bd said:


> those link are not opening


Strange... Ok try this link. 

http://www.comlaw.gov.au/ComLaw/legislation/LegislativeInstrument1.nsf/0/DA1BE00DC2F66895CA25774A0013D89E/$file/10026LI.pdf

try saving the link location and then try opening it with adobe reader..


Cheers,


TAA


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

era try the last one, tht worked for me

foha, i checked out canada as well and i have it as plan B in mind, i have all documents ready anyways but as they ask for ielts, not older thn a yr, i am waiting for diac changes. i have invested a lot of time and money on Au, plus a lot of time on researching, cant let it go waste but if it leaves me with no choice then i might consider canada too..

luckily my husbands skill is in schedule 1 and 4.. lets see.. i think if its there in schedule 4 one has to get reassessed but crap, the assessment isnt easy. good thing is it applies to new applications but i wont get excited or turned down till i read something from the DIAC website straight. and i know i'm not alone


----------



## foha2012 (Sep 19, 2009)

Anjali,

Read my post here... http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...g-acs-after-8th-feb-2010-a-18.html#post317129

I have wasted a lot of sweat and blood on Oz and finally I am thinking I was wrong, I should have invested my time and money elsewhere. 

If you look at things realistically, If we were doing Canada Immigration instead of Australian, today, I would have been sipping coffee in Vancouver rather than drowning myself in my own tears sitting here among suicide bomb attacks!

I am just waiting for the State migration plans to come out. If I am accepted WITHOUT any further charges to the ACS, only then I will continue with Oz otherwise I will go full throttle at Canada..


I suggest you do the same !!

Cheers,

TAA


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

foha2012 said:


> Strange... Ok try this link.
> 
> http://www.comlaw.gov.au/ComLaw/legislation/LegislativeInstrument1.nsf/0/DA1BE00DC2F66895CA25774A0013D89E/$file/10026LI.pdf
> 
> ...


 Thx, I got it


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

foha2012 said:


> Anjali,
> 
> Read my post here... http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...g-acs-after-8th-feb-2010-a-18.html#post317129
> 
> ...


Hi,

Canadian immigration is not the piece of cake perhaps the most daunting one, the good thing is they dont change policies often as Oz. I think u belong to Pakistan, since last july'09 CHC Islamabad is not processing any applications and just was collecting pile of applications, and worst that they have send all these unprocessed applications to CHC London, including Mine, I send it in Jan'10  they are about 12,000/- applications, now imagine when CHC London will sort out things and when they will start processing, and it is estimated 12-18 months period after "In-Process" stage, most probably they will start working on our applicatios after Oct'10, so its toooooo long process, 2nd good thing is that they will return your fees if u are ineligible after 2 years of waiting.

All the best!


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> u mean one can convert from ss to smp if they are in CSL, but CSL isnt valid anymore.. but it sounds silly, how can they give priority to already priority cases.. what r they upto..


Yes I mean their should be some mechanisim to convert SS applications to SMP if nominated skill is in SMP list.

2nd I think lot of inprocess SS applicants with CSL would be looking for Re-assesment to get them included according to new professions in future SMP for the sake of priority, but this is all speculations, it would be better if DIAC and Sataes announced clear words for it.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Foha

Want to know my story? it isnt worth it but here it goes
applied for skill assessment, got the assessment letter in hand in 20 days flat, this was the fastest i think, this was in may. we got married in feb just before we applied for the assessment, applied for our marriage registration, gave 10k INR as bribe and still it took 6 months. gave our ielts and both managed over 8, finally applied for the visa, which should have happened in june, thanks to our system we got stuck and there was no way out without the marriage registration. Now another issue was my passport, it expired a couple of yrs back and it skipped my mind to get it renewed on time, so had to get a fresh one made but since i was married in feb, we did not have proof for a year, thought of getting it made in tatkal, the fee was 2500, paid 8000 INR. that too took some 2 months, so yeah waiting for marriage certificate and then the passport was bugging us, so much so that we thought of dumping the idea of moving.

my husband wanted to get assessed in network seurity but somehow they gave us systems manager tag, agent said its alright MODL and normal SOL is just one to two month difference in processing (as was the case that time) and we did not need extra points so thought of not going for re-assessment. anyway applied in sept 2008, csl introduced in Jan. DAMN our application is thrown behind and we thought what to do, applied for VIC sponsorship, they took 2 months to revert back and it was negative. It was April already, since our documents were ready we thought why not apply for ACT, we did in April but by the time it was our application's turn to be assessed, we heard from ACT saying they are putting all IT applications on hold as they are forming a panel to figure what code should be in quota and what should be off quota. we finally got the ss in september (yes 6 months). 4 days before we got our ss the priority changed again, now they were doing only CSL applications, ss-non CSLs would take 3 yrs.. DAMN again.. thsi is luck  when u r that close and then u miss it by say a few days..

I have worked with people on their applications, those who did not even know their skill is in ACT got through and are sitting in canberra right now. it hurts but its alright, maybe this is how things are meant to be.

I am waiting to hear about SMP, since we have to give ielts again, might as well wait. (Imagine when u score 8.5 in ielts, its validity is just one year.. what does that mean? after one year you will forget english)

I believe in Karma, Pakistana nd INdia are both the same when it comes to terror, 4 yrs back i was about to be in a mkt tht was bombed, i parked my car and god knows y i did not feel like going, just felt lazy so went home, by the time i reached home it had happened. infact had i not turned my car i wouldnt have been writing here right now..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Jovi my logic says each state would have two lists, one would be normal SS and other would be SMP, SMP being the one they need as of todaya nd ss being the one that can wait for a yr plus. It deosnt make sense for each state to have the same skills in their list or getting reassessment done to be in SMP.


----------



## mackdmello (Apr 16, 2009)

*hi*

i went through all this schedule, now what do u mean by this, i am an external auditor with 4 years experience and i have already submitted my application with DIAC on 13 april 2009 and i have also got State sponsorship from victoria on 13th Dec 2009, so how does it matter to me now, i am in the Cat 5 priority group, does that meaan i wil move to Cat 2 on the priority list . Is it something like that, i am tired of waiting and the changes they are making, sometimes i felt i should have applied for canada . i also have 7 in each group of ielts and my overall score is 8.5 , is this going to help me or it just for namesake. if u could explain this to me , i would really appreciate.

this is the link i had saved on my laptop in the morning.

http://www.comlaw.gov.au/ComLaw/legislation/LegislativeInstrument1.nsf/0/DA1BE00DC2F66895CA25774A0013D89E/$file/10026LI.pdf

















foha2012 said:


> DIAC has just released the official version of the new SOL:
> 
> http://www.comlaw.gov.au/ComLaw/legi...le/10026LI.pdf .
> 
> ...


----------



## virgoboy (Dec 31, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> Hi Foha
> 
> Want to know my story? it isnt worth it but here it goes
> applied for skill assessment, got the assessment letter in hand in 20 days flat, this was the fastest i think, this was in may. we got married in feb just before we applied for the assessment, applied for our marriage registration, gave 10k INR as bribe and still it took 6 months. gave our ielts and both managed over 8, finally applied for the visa, which should have happened in june, thanks to our system we got stuck and there was no way out without the marriage registration. Now another issue was my passport, it expired a couple of yrs back and it skipped my mind to get it renewed on time, so had to get a fresh one made but since i was married in feb, we did not have proof for a year, thought of getting it made in tatkal, the fee was 2500, paid 8000 INR. that too took some 2 months, so yeah waiting for marriage certificate and then the passport was bugging us, so much so that we thought of dumping the idea of moving.
> ...




Its really long story which is miserable experience with this worst Aussie process.

Every country is implementing protectionist policies.

We are one among . don't worry nothing will happen to your application. After spending this much money and time. Definitely you will get +ve decision

ALL THE BEST 
NARENDRA


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Narender, this is nothing, there is more to it, I had to go through hell for my passport too. i got it made in tatkal which meant the police check happens after the pp is made, i got it done thrice. the first time they did it negative, they came, took money, but still the report said person not contactable. next time i gave a letter to the relationship officer at the pp office for police clearance, no one came for 4 months n then i applied for pCC again and yeah finally my police clearance is done. now it is my husbands turn, poor guy had to run around the same way for change of address (twice the cops came to our place) then for inclusion of my name, now he got his pp renewed and they will do police check again. now the whole police clearance will be repeated. at times i feel this pp thing and to get our papers in order is making us go mad, but cant help it, can we 

i have not lost hope..


----------



## foha2012 (Sep 19, 2009)

jovi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Canadian immigration is not the piece of cake perhaps the most daunting one, the good thing is they dont change policies often as Oz. I think u belong to Pakistan, since last july'09 CHC Islamabad is not processing any applications and just was collecting pile of applications, and worst that they have send all these unprocessed applications to CHC London, including Mine, I send it in Jan'10  they are about 12,000/- applications, now imagine when CHC London will sort out things and when they will start processing, and it is estimated 12-18 months period after "In-Process" stage, most probably they will start working on our applicatios after Oct'10, so its toooooo long process, 2nd good thing is that they will return your fees if u are ineligible after 2 years of waiting.
> 
> All the best!


Jovi,

According to my information, you send your initial application to Sydney Nova Scotia Canada, when they see you are eligible, they send you an email to get your documents ready within 120 days and THEN send it to Islamabad. So far, What I have heard, they take usually 7 - 12 months to allocate PR. I think you are referring to the old system where it took 3 -5 years. The new fast track system is really quick. I have seen 2 families getting their visas within a year.

Cheers,

TAA


----------



## foha2012 (Sep 19, 2009)

Anjali, 

After hearing your story, I feel you had faced a lot more suffering than me !. There is one difference however that India is more stable economically and very much terror free!.

Where I live, when I go to work, my family waits for me in doubt if I ever come back again or not!. There is so much target killings, terrorist attacks, suicide bomb attacks that you never know when your number is gonna come. 

I run a successful business here and until 2007, I never thought about immigrating, but right after the killing of Benazir Bhutto, this country has gone into a nose dive! 

God willing, someday, all of us will get our visas. I have seen how you help others, usually you are the first to reply to a new comer and you are ever so polite !

I wish the moderators from "the other forum" were that polite. Jovi knows what I mean 

Cheers and good luck, keep praying!

TAA


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I can understand.. to each his problems look big. i thought mine were bigger and that terror in india is bad but yeah reading ur post i feel we are a lot safer.

Thanks for the kind words but when i was new here karen and dolly were very helpful and encouraging.

I wish you the best, i'm sure u will make it soon..


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

foha2012 said:


> Jovi,
> 
> According to my information, you send your initial application to Sydney Nova Scotia Canada, when they see you are eligible, they send you an email to get your documents ready within 120 days and THEN send it to Islamabad. So far, What I have heard, they take usually 7 - 12 months to allocate PR. I think you are referring to the old system where it took 3 -5 years. The new fast track system is really quick. I have seen 2 families getting their visas within a year.
> 
> ...


Hi,

For your information I am posting my Timeline;

Initial App. received CIO, NS Nov 10, 2009
AOR recieved Jan 14, 2010
Application send to CHC Islamabad Jan 22, 2010
AOR from CHC (Feb 8, 2010)
Ecas : "Recieved by Visa Office" from Feb 7, 2010

So mate my application is under the new system no the old one which takes 3-5 years, Under the new system they are bound to finalize the application within a year or more after the application comes in Process. What I am waiting for? Lets see when London office do it.

The moral of the story is that dont take the Canadian system as a fast one, they could be too lazy than Oz process, even they dont bother to reply you. I am not offending at all to any system, but its a fact due to HR applicant we have to suffer it.

Jovi!


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> Jovi my logic says each state would have two lists, one would be normal SS and other would be SMP, SMP being the one they need as of todaya nd ss being the one that can wait for a yr plus. It deosnt make sense for each state to have the same skills in their list or getting reassessment done to be in SMP.


Hi Anj,

YOur logic sounds great, but again I am in the favour of Re-assement, I am Security professional but I also working as a Sysytem Admin, Network Management and many more. ACS knows this fact thats why they have mentioned code "P" Partial infront of ICT Business Analyst, but I know they will charge money, and I heard that it will be $300 for Re-assesment.

ACS still issuing old ASCO codes not the new ANZSCO codes, to current assesments, what these candidates will do with this ACS report after 1st july when they start accepting the new applications. Their must be conversion process.

*The great milliondollar question is that whether states will allow the conversion of current SS applicants to SMP status? condition skill is on the SMP List.*
Jovi!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

this is ridiculous.. when they know the system is changing how can they keep assessing giving old codes


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> this is ridiculous.. when they know the system is changing how can they keep assessing giving old codes


"People Their Business"


thats what they've written on their site.


----------



## foha2012 (Sep 19, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> this is ridiculous.. when they know the system is changing how can they keep assessing giving old codes



"Monneeeyy !!" the more of it, the better !


Cheers,

TAA


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

Why are all these changes and pdf not being announced through DIAC official website?


----------



## epidaetia (Nov 15, 2008)

This has confused me completely.
Does anyone know for sure if these codes will result in any change to processing?
My job code is present in schedule list 1 and I applied on Nov 2008.
Does these changes mean My application might get processed before 2012  ?
Or should I get new assessment from ACS to get a code on schedule 3.


----------



## foha2012 (Sep 19, 2009)

epidaetia said:


> This has confused me completely.
> Does anyone know for sure if these codes will result in any change to processing?
> My job code is present in schedule list 1 and I applied on Nov 2008.
> Does these changes mean My application might get processed before 2012  ?
> Or should I get new assessment from ACS to get a code on schedule 3.


Applied where ? ACS or DIAC ?. If you have already applied to DIAC then you dont have to worry, your case wont be affected by these changes. And if its ACS then your assessment has already expired, get it reassessed from ACS under the new codes (ANZSCO) but do it after July 1st. 

Cheers,

TAA


----------



## epidaetia (Nov 15, 2008)

foha2012 said:


> Applied where ? ACS or DIAC ?. If you have already applied to DIAC then you dont have to worry, your case wont be affected by these changes. And if its ACS then your assessment has already expired, get it reassessed from ACS under the new codes (ANZSCO) but do it after July 1st.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> TAA


Applied to DIAC in 2008.. So any hopes that such apps get processed bit early?


----------



## jewoley (Apr 11, 2010)

i've not been reading or following anything on this forum for a long time! sort of gave up hope when they kept changing rules that affected my steps/applications (SS and DIAC).

Thanks for sharing this - though will still have to wait till after tomorrow to see what's really going on. SA suspended their processing but at least it may be of use if they grant me the sponsorship. 
:clap2:


----------



## agnex99 (Jun 16, 2010)

jewoley said:


> i've not been reading or following anything on this forum for a long time! sort of gave up hope when they kept changing rules that affected my steps/applications (SS and DIAC).
> 
> Thanks for sharing this - though will still have to wait till after tomorrow to see what's really going on. SA suspended their processing but at least it may be of use if they grant me the sponsorship.
> :clap2:


Hi there, do u mean u have applied SA but not been granted sponsorship yet??
what is your prof. I believe u are from the same country as I am and me too having problem getting approved from SA sponsorship.


----------



## jewoley (Apr 11, 2010)

agnex,
i have not received any reply yet because right after i couriered my documents to SA, the day after they announced the suspension. i am still waiting for their reply. i am a pharmacist.


----------

